# Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...



## fabiuslucius (14. Juli 2014)

Petri!
Kurz vorneweg; ich angle nun seit ca. 4 Monaten aktiv, und bin bei vielen Sachen noch ein unbeschriebenes Blatt was die Angelei angeht. 
So, nun zur Geschichte die ich gestern am nahegelegen Hafenbecken erlebt habe...
Nach ausgiebigem Gebabbel mit den ortsansässigen Anglern, hat man mir ein paar kleine Köderrapfen (ca. 8cm) in die Hand gedrückt. Mein Grundgedanke war; 1er Haken mit festmontiertem Stahlvorfach, und nen 30g Sargblei. (Das ganze ohne Bissanzeige bzw. Pose) So habe ich dann versucht es halbwegs vernünftig an meine Hauptschnur zu basteln. Anschließend habe ich das ganze dann mitten ins Hafenbecken gefeuert und mich frohen Mutes hingesetzt und mir aus der Ferne das WM-Finale auf dem Bildschirm angesehn :q
Nach ner guten Stunde, bei fortgeschrittener Dämmerung das erste Gezubbel an der Rutenspitze... Kurz gewartet, angeschlagen und heftigen Widerstand gespürt. Kein Impulsives Zucken, sondern ein stetiges Reißen von ungeheurer Kraft. Kurz darauf war er ab, was auch immer es war. Schwer entäuscht hab ich meine Montage reingeleiert, Köderfisch war weg und meine Montage vollkommen verleiert, Stahlvorfach verbogen und so gut wie gut unbrauchbar...|uhoh:

So nun meine Frage; was hab ich da falsch gemacht?? Hab ich kurz nach dem Biss falsch reagiert, vielleicht zu früh angeschlagen? Den Köderfisch habe ich auf folgende Art und Weise am Haken befestigt. Durchs Maul hindurch und an der Seite wieder raus und auch wieder hinein, hinten kurz vor der Schwanzflosse habe ich den Haken herausschauen lassen.

Vielleicht hat hier mal einer n Rat auf Lager..
bis dahin
Grüße & Petri


----------



## Dsrwinmag (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Zuerst einmal sollte geklärt sein, was dein Zielfisch ist.
Bei "Hafenbecken" und "Reißen von ungeheurer Kraft" denkt ein Süddeutscher wie ich an einen Hai oder dergleichen...

Unter "festmontiertem Stahlvorfach" kann ich mir leider auch nichts vorstellen. Kann der Fisch Schnur nehmen durch das Sargblei (freilaufend; empfehlenswert) oder nicht (Festbleimontage)?

Einzelhaken derartig montiert neigt desöfteren zum Eindrehen, bzw. legt sich am Köfi an, sodass ein Eindringen beim Anhieb verhindert wird. Wenn es um Hecht und Zander geht, würde ich es mit 2 kleineren Drillingen, Größe 6-10, versuchen, auch Sofortanschlagsystem genannt. Damit hast du mit Sicherheit eine bessere Bissausbeute und die Gefahr des Verangelns wird ebenfalls minimiert.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## fabiuslucius (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Morgen, also über einen Zielfisch direkt hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, natürlich Hecht oder Zander ist klar, jedoch kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das auch ein größerer Rapfen oder ein Wels auf diesen Köder gehen würde. 
Ich habe somit meinen Köder eher als Universell betrachtet und ich wollte mich überraschen lassen. 

So, und was ich mit Hafenbecke meine ist ein ausgebaggerter Seitenarm des Rheins bei uns hier im südlichen Hessen. Die Ufer sind begradigt und gut befestigt so das dieses Gewässer von vielen Stellen aus gut zu befischen ist. Intressant sind auch die teilweise sehr krautigen Uferstellen, da ich hier mit Spinner und Wobbler schon den oder andern Hecht dran hatte.
Also das da kein Haifisch beißt ist dann damit klar ;-) 
Welchen Fisch ich allerdings dran bekomme, habe ich völlig offen gelassen...


----------



## ulfschneider (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Verdrehtes Vorfach klingt für mich nach einem guten Aal.


----------



## xPuni (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn du auf gezielt auf Hecht möchtest, empfehle ich dir Immer mit Pose zu fischen. Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, wenn ein Hecht beißen sollte soll die Pose mindestens 20 sek. Unter Wasser sein, bevor der Anschlag kommt


----------



## fabiuslucius (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Okay, wie bewerkstellige ich das mit der Pose? Das heißt also Laufpose wegen der Gewässertiefe, ne Stopperkugel dahinter und dann entsprechende Bebleiung?


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Wahrscheinlich liegts an mir, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt, nichts weiter verstanden, als dass Du mit 30 g Sargblei einen Köfi am Stahlvorfach in den Rhein geschmissen hast...  Wie montiert erschließt sich mir dabei leider nicht!
Wie viel Strömung/Rückströmung ist denn in dem ausgebaggerten Teil? Pose macht nicht immer Sinn, nur wenn Du (mehr oder weniger) die Drift abschätzen kannst. Drückt es Dir die Montage wieder zurück ans Ufer, bringt es nicht wirklich viel, von Hängern mal abgesehen 
Aber ja - eine Laufpose mit Bebleiung und Stopperperle macht generell Sinn.   Da der Köfi dank Auftriebs relativ wenig Einfluss auf die Pose hat, können 8 - 12 g Posen schon ausreichen, um sie mitsamt Köfi auszuloten. Den Köfi dann am besten mit einem 2-Haken-System präsentieren: hinter der Rückenflosse mit einem Einzelhaken und einen Drilling nahe der Brustflosse; Alternativ 2 kleine Drillinge für ein "Sofortanschlag".
Auf Grund angeboten macht es Sinn, die Haken "in Reihe" zu schalten; Aufziehen des Köfis funktioniert nur bei entsprechend großen Haken - ein äusseres Befestigen der Haken, ggf. noch mit dünnem Draht fixieren ziehe ich dabei vor.
Ganz wichtig dabei ist mir, ein dickes Laufblei mit offenem Schnurbügel/ganz leichtem Freilauf. So kann der Fisch mit möglichst geringem Widerstand den Köder nehmen. Ein zu leichtes Blei bewegt sich mit und erhöht den Widerstand; gerade Zander lassen dann ziemlich schnell los...


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Du brauchst nicht mit Pose angeln, geht zwar logischerweise, ist aber nicht nötig. 

Ich tippe entweder auf nen richtig guten Aal oder nen Wels! Aber eher Wels, ein Aal schluckt meistens so tief, da kann der Haken eigentlich gar nicht mehr ausschlitzen..

Die Montage ist soweit auch ok, normalerweise Anti-Tangle-Boom mit Blei auf die Hauptschnur oder Laufblei direkt auf die hauptschnur, Wirbel vorne ran und da das Stahlvorfach einhängen. 

Ich fische immer Einzelhaken auf Grund und in den meisten Fällen hängt der Fisch gut. Musst aber n bissl länger warten wie wenn du 2 Drillinge montiert hast, dann kannst du sofort anschlagen!

Hat der Fisch schnur genommen? U.u. war deine Bremse auch zu weit zu im Drill, dann steigt dir n guter Fisch bei zu viel Druck schon eher mal aus!

Was fischst du denn für ne Kombo? Also Rute, Rolle, Schnur?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Servus,


darf man fragen welches Hafenbecken du beangelt hast? Klingt für mich bisi nach Ginsheim 


Wie dem auch sei.... Köderfisch ist nie Schlecht - jedoch habe ich meine Bedenken, dass du den Fisch keine Schnur gegeben hast, sodass dieser den Köder auch wirklich nehmen kann.


Ich verwende auch gerne ein System aus 2 Drillingen und schlage sofort an. Bei der Einzelhakenmontage sollte der Fisch abziehen können... (aber auch hier nicht zu lange warten!).


Als ich tippe beim Übeltäter entweder aud Wels, Zander oder Hecht.... je nach vorschreiten des Abends wird Hecht immer unwahrscheinlicher....


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

???
Wenn Fisch KEIN Blei bewegen muss (weil es aufgrund seines Gewichts da bleibt, wo es ist) oder es mit bewegt, weil zu leicht dimensioniert, ist der Widerstand identisch???


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Klär mich bitte auf...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Ich stehe auch gerade auf dem Schlauch....


Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es was mit dem Winkel zu tun hat, mit dem der Fisch abzieht. Zieht er quer zur Öse.... dann ist er nen Widerstand vom Blei....bzw. wie bei ner Umlenkrolle..... zieht er linear zur Öse ab, hat er so gut wie keinen Widerstand...


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Eben.... M. E. fungiert das Blei am Boden immer als "Umlenkrolle". Ist es "schwer" genug, dem abziehenden Fisch zu widerstehen, habe ich "nur" den Wasserwiderstand von Schnur und geringe Reibung am Öhr. Ist es "zu leicht", hebt der Fisch es mit an und hat einen größeren Widerstand...


----------



## d0ni (15. Juli 2014)

Neeeee, der fisch muss größere Kraft aufwenden, nach deinem beschriebenen Beispiel.
Also ist nen kleineres Blei besser

Wenn man mal den Idealfall betrachtet


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Moment!! Mein Ziel:
Blei soll beim Biss an Ort und Stelle liegen bleiben!!!


----------



## d0ni (15. Juli 2014)

xD ok, dann bleibt ja sonst nix übrig


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Was man nicht alles in den Tiefen der Anglerpraxis findet...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/masse.htm


----------



## d0ni (15. Juli 2014)

Ok, der Sinn erschliest sich mir.

Aber ich persönlich finde das man da eher  an anderer Stelle was ändern sollte.

Z.B. einen größeren Durchmesser der Bleibefestigung (Wirbel etc.)

Damit man einfach weniger Reibung hat.

Der Nordbeck hatte in seinem Video so nen klasse Teil dafür


----------



## Pupser (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Nimm statt des Sargbleis ein entsprechend schweres Wirbelblei.
Evtl. mit Auftriebsteil. Nicht um das Gewicht des Bleis zu reduzieren, da gebe ich Franky recht, sondern um einfach den Weg der Schnur frei zu halten.

Davon abgesehen, war scheinbar auch nicht das Blei oder dessen Gewicht Dein Problem, den Bis hast Du bekommen und den Fisch scheinst Du jau auch drann gehabt zu haben.

Wie war Deine Bremse eingestellt? Möglicherweise zu hart.


----------



## fabiuslucius (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Also Danke erst mal für die ganzen Ratschläge! Zu meiner Montage noch mal: Es war nen 1er Haken an nem 50 cm Stahlvorfach dran. Dann kam ein Wirbel mit Karabiner. Anschließend die Hauptschnur auf die ich das Sargblei gezogen hatte. 
Nach dem Auswurf der Montage nahm ich den Freilauf heraus, stellte Bremse etwas weicher ein und hielt die Schnur auf Spannung um etwaige Bisse an der Rutenspitze erkennen zu können... Die Methode ist zwar unzuverlässig, da ja schon ein Fisch der gegen die Schnur schwimmt ein solches Gezitter der Rutenspitze verursachen kann, was ich nun gelernt hab 
Achjah und nochmals zum Gewässer das ich meine; Es ist das Gernsheimer Hafenbecken, hier in Südhessen!

So, nun ich bedank mich erst mal für die ganzen Tips und werd das alles mal mit in meine Nächste Sitzung drüben im Hafen einbeziehen. Ob Pose oder nicht, werd ich abhängig machen von Wasserpegel und
Strömung und Wind, denn hier im Hafen fegt meist ein ordentlich Wind der mir die Pose überall hindrückt nur nicht da wo ich will! :-D


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Zu den Haken:

Wenn erlaubt, nimm ein Schnellanschlagssystem mit zwei kleinen Drillingen (Gr. 6 bis 8). Vorfachmaterial aufgrund der Weichheit am besten 7x7 in einer zur Hauptschnur passenden Stärke.

Und mit dem Anschlag nicht lange fackeln (darum heißt es Schnellanschlagssystem): Sobald Du nen Biss hast, zähl auf zehn und hau rein. Die Haken sind so klein, dass einer davon dann mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Maul sitzt.

Falls doch EH:

Zieh den Köfi so auf, dass der EH vorne ausm Mauwinkel rausschaut. Alternativ nen Ryderhaken nehmen und den irgendwo zwischen Kiemendeckel und Flankenmitte platzieren. Vorfach in diesem Fall zur hinteren Fixierung durch die Schwanzwurzel ziehen und evtl. noch mit nem kleinen Gummistopper (einfach aus Haushaltsgummi aufs Vorfach binden) sichern, damit der Köfi keine Banane durchs Werfen macht.

Zum Blei:

Lass das Sargblei weg und nimm ein Wirbelblei - bei vielen Hängern alternativ ein Tirolerholz oder ein Birnenblei am Seitenarm. Bei noch mehr Hängern einen entsprechend schweren Kieselstein am Seitenarm, der koscht dann gar nix.

Zur Bissanzeige:

So wenig (Abzugs-)Widerstand wie möglich ist vor allem auf Zander immens wichtig.

Von daher: Bügel auf, Schnur mit nem Gummiring am Griff fixieren (Festigkeit der Strömung anpassen), Hanger/Swinger (wenns möglichst billig sein soll z. B. ein modifiziertes Ü-Ei, kleiner Ast etc.) in die Schnur, E-Bissanzeiger vorne dran.

Durch den Hanger/Swinger kommt der nötige Druck aufs Bissanzeiger-Röllchen (es sei denn, Du hast nen Delkim, bei dem das nicht unbedingt nötig ist - wovon ich jetzt aber mal nicht ausgehe).

Als Bissanzeiger musst Du erstmal nix garstig Teures kaufen - da tuts zum Ausprobieren auch erstmal ein günstiges Modell, solange das einigermaßen sensibel und wasserdicht ist. Funk usw. auch erstmal vollkommen unnötig.

Rute möglichst waagerecht ablegen auf zwei Banksticks - und zwar so, dass die Schnur möglichst linear zum Köder/Blei zeigt. Das senkt den Abzugswiderstand und sensibilisiert die Bissanzeige - wichtig, wenn man sein System so "scharf" wie möglich schalten will.

Das funzt sehr gut. Ich persönlich mache das schon immer so und habe darum erst gar keine Freilaufrollen (zudem: was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht kaputtgehen). Kein Freilauf ist so widerstandslos wie ein offener Rollenbügel. 

Den Mini-Ruck durch das kleine/dünne Fixierungsgummi merkt der Fisch nicht. Vorausgesetzt, die Schnur ist so eingeklemmt, dass sie gerade so hält und schon beim allerkleinsten Zupfer rausschnappt. Also auf keinen Fall derb reinklemmen, sondern gerade so halten (angepasst auf Strömung usw. natürlich).

Bügel zu + Glocke (an senkrecht stehender Rute) funzt auf Aal und Wels, nen Zander wirst Du damit aber höchstwahrscheinlich verschrecken.

Posenangeln finde ich persönlich am geilsten/spannendsten - je nach Strömung kann das aber in echten Stress ausarten. Ist also wohl eher was für sehr ruhige Ecken. Kannst ja eine Grundrute mit Bissanzeiger in die Strömung feuern und ne Posenrute ins Ruhige setzen (falls beides von einem Platz aus in Wurfweite).

Das Beobachten von zwei Posenruten gleichzeitig finde ich extrem stressig und anstrengend. Drum hau ich immer ne Grundrute mit Bissanzeiger raus und posiere gleichzeitig.

So kann ich mich voll auf die eine Pose konzentrieren und verpasse an der Grundrute trotzdem nichts. Zudem sitze ich immer direkt neben meinen Ruten, damit ich sofort reagieren kann und nicht noch erst ne Runde laufen muss.

Fürs Posenangeln kannst Du dasselbe Schnellanschlagssystem benutzen (Fixierungshaken dann halt unter der Rückenflosse).

Auch da gilt: Sobald die Pose erkennbar abzieht, maximal auf zehn zählen und gib ihm.

Das "Zigarettenlänge" von früher birgt ein sehr hohes Verangelungsrisiko und ist auch vollkommen unnötig.

Nur bei Verwendung eines einzigen (und dann natürlich vergleichsweise größeren) EH kannst bzw. solltest Du einen kleinen Tick länger warten (da ist die Greifwahrscheinlichkeit halt per se niedriger).

Aber ebenfalls keinesfalls zu ewig - zähl in diesem Fall einfach auf 20, dann passt das.

Allgemein: Gerät nicht zu schwach wählen - vor allem, weil es dort offenbar auch Welse gibt.

Abgesehen davon: Ich finds echt super, dass Du - obwohl Anfänger - gleich von Anfang an ein Stahlvorfach verwendest. Das ist keinesfalls die Regel.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## fabiuslucius (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Köderfisch im Hafenbecken...*

Vielen Dank @ PirschHirsch!
Eine Beschreibung wie aus dem Lehrbuch, prima!
Noch mal zu meinem System; Die Entscheidung zum Kauf meiner ersten Rute machte ich abhängig von den Ratschlägen eines Kollegen der seit vielen Jahren begeisterter Karpfenfreak ist. Er riet mir zu einer 3m langen Rute mit 20-60g Wurfgewicht. Eine Genau solche des Herstellers Cormoran hatte ich mir auch zugelegt..(Unteres Preissegment, da mir das für den Anfang am klügsten erschien) Erwähnenswert ist aber, das es sich im meinem Fall um eine Spinnrute handelt. Sie kommt recht Steif daher (Anfängerdenken; je steifer die Angel, um so größer die zu angelnden Fische).
Bei meiner Rolle handelt es sich um eine Freilaufrolle, mit vier Kugellagern (250m Schnurfassvermögen meines Wissens, Front u. Rückbremse) Sie ist ebenfalls von Cormoran und ist absolut laufruhig, sehr leichtgängig und spricht äußerst genau an) Alles in allem meinten meine Jungs es wäre absolut kein Fehlkauf gewesen  Nichts destotrotz wird mich der nächste Gang zum Anglergeschäft meines Vertrauens nicht um den Kauf einer weiteren Rute herumbringen, so viel dürfte mir klar sein! Aber diesbezüglich werde ich mich hier noch mal zu Wort melden...
In diesem Sinne erst mal Petri und Danke für die umfangreiche Hilfe!

Gruß
Fabi


----------

